# Freshwater mussel?



## LindaDe (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm thinking of getting these freshwater mussels in my 65 g tank, maybe about 3 of them.
I was just wondering if anyone has any idea about their specific requirements. The site doesn't have any and I can't seem to find them on AqAdvisor.

Realise they're not a fish but thought this might be the best place for it anyway.

Freshwater Mussel 5cm


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

The problem with mussels is that when they die you don't know it. When that happens they can easily contaminate the tank. A mystery snail is a much better choice.


----------



## GEN1Dawg91 (Jul 30, 2011)

I agree with NeonShark666 Its hard to tell if mussels die and if you dont want mystery snails, nerite snails are a good choice also and plus they will not take over you tank Malaysian Trumpet Snails can be helpful to "fluff" your substrate if that is also what you looking for but they will breed like the mystery and apple snails check out this site its been helpful for me.
Aqualand Pets Plus


----------



## gtrider6 (Jul 7, 2012)

I currently have 4 in my 38 gallon. They are easy to check if alive, if they don't dig or you don't see the siphon tube come out they are most likely dead. I would also recommend a highly established tank without a UV sterilizer. They feed off of alge and other suspended particles so leftover food and some waste from fish is necessary for the survival of almost any bivalve.


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

gtrider6 said:


> I currently have 4 in my 38 gallon. They are easy to check if alive, if they don't dig or you don't see the siphon tube come out they are most likely dead. I would also recommend a highly established tank without a UV sterilizer. They feed off of alge and other suspended particles so leftover food and some waste from fish is necessary for the survival of almost any bivalve.


gtrider6 is absolutely correct. they arent that hard to keep alive, but they do need some kind of organic particulate matter in the tank or they will starve. be sure to look up the species, and find out where they come from. any fish that resembles something from their native area are game for paritization when they reproduce. the young go through a short period where they are free swimming, and then within hours attach to a fishes gills, where they remain as parasites untill they advance to the next stage. only after they advance again will they settle into the substrate. if it is a widely occuring mussle you are getting, chances are its young will parasitize anything with fins, gills, and scales.

it usually doesnt kill the fish in the wild, but it is something to consider in a restricted environment like a fish tank.


----------

